

Ask HN: I am Burnt - burned

I am working on my second startup and totally burned, cannot take anything any more , my personal life is in doldrums because of this. Invested every penny in my startup and it is not generating any revenue, more than that, I am burned and do not feel like doing anything in my life . If any entrepreneur out there been through the same situation , can help me get my passion of work and think positively? I feel like I am fit for nothing ;(.
======
JSeymourATL
'Embrace the Suck' is a great concept to re-frame your current situation. The
mental game aspect requires persistent training and practice. Recommend
reading Mark Devine's book, The Way of the SEAL. Here's a podcast interview>
[http://www.thenewmanpodcast.com/2014/02/tnm-151-mark-
divine-...](http://www.thenewmanpodcast.com/2014/02/tnm-151-mark-divine-way-
of-the-seal/)

